# taillights



## m&v (Mar 10, 2005)

looking for the SE-R taillights or smoked and black taillights any suggestion were i can find them


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

send a private message to GregV and Hardcore and see what they say. Both work for dealers and should be able to get you a decent price.


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

here are a few places to check out for tails and other accessories:

www.customenterprise.com
www.stillen.com
www.activetuning.com
www.southwestautoworks.com
www.mossyperformance.com


have fun!


----------

